# I need some advice on filters...



## Jesse11 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am purchasing the Rebel T3 tomorrow. I will be taking photos of a baby  delivery for my Niece in a few weeks. Is there a filter or setting on  the camera that will make the pictures good quality in hospital  fluorescent lighting? If there is a camera setting can you explain it to  me? I had the original Rebel but I never got around to doing much with  it other than the auto settings. Even with those it took amazing  pictures but I know there is so much you can do with the cameras and I  want to learn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm, I think white balance is the thing.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your manual is a good place to start.​


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

I think both of those posts cover all the info you need.


----------



## jonathon94 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know your skills so excuse me if I sound like I'm speaking mumbo jumbo but if it was me and I wasn't shooting too fast (like action shots at sports) then I would shoot raw only and then edit the white balance in post processing but then again I'm still learning myself and someone else more experienced may disagree. I've never actually shot pictures of a Delivery (seeing as how I am only 18)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

^what they said! Use the Flourescent white balance setting.. your manual will tell you how.. RAW is always the best way to shoot if you have software that will handle the processing of it, if not.. jpegs will do. Flash would be better if allowed, but you probably only have the built-in.. better not to use that unless you have to!


----------



## belial (Feb 12, 2012)

I would recommend raw if you can process it. A great processing program comes with the camera even. Would work great for fine tuning white balance after you have made the capture.


----------

